
Harvard: 43% of white students legacy, athletes, related to donors/staff (2019) - graeme
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/study-harvard-finds-43-percent-white-students-are-legacy-athletes-n1060361
======
michaelmrose
I never realized as I myself argued against minority affirmative action that
white affirmative action was so massive. It seems it is actually the bigger
issue by far.

